# The next phase (plus a couple old one's)



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Having been gone for the last near two weeks I have gotten the creative juices going again. I am excited about starting tomorrow to move things out of the garage and getting space to begin work on dust control, wood storage and jeep storage. I am starting a new thread dedicated to four main goals:

1. Dust control station located om garage down stairs.
2. Wood storage in garage and main shop area.
3. Make garage usable to park my Jeep inside.
4. Down stairs bath completed. (how many times has that been said) We just need it.
5. Duct work in main shop, adding to it as money permits.

Well this is what I will aim at doing by summer next year. I will take pictures to show progress and document things best I can (yes BJ the goal will be for "in focus shots).
__________________


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I can see that you are going to keep yourself busy over the winter.

From where you are in the US, which season is best for working in the shop?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

This is where we begin, all the attached pics are to remind me where I started after all "when you are up to your butt in alligators it, it's hard to remember that your first objective was to drain the swamp".

Seems what I wanted to do to collect saw dust with the cyclone will not work, so I have ordered a 30 gal. drum and won't get that till late next week. This does not put anything on hold it just means I'll have to work in some other area, and believe me there are some other areas that need the work.

BJ I know some are just a little out of focus, but what can I say, when I went through these they did not seem that out of focus. I guess I'll try the other camera and use manual focus. Aside from that what can I say???!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

I was viewing your snapshots and saying I must get my glasses checked out 

=======



xplorx4 said:


> This is where we begin, all the attached pics are to remind me where I started after all "when you are up to your butt in alligators it, it's hard to remember that your first objective was to drain the swamp".
> 
> Seems what I wanted to do to collect saw dust with the cyclone will not work, so I have ordered a 30 gal. drum and won't get that till late next week. This does not put anything on hold it just means I'll have to work in some other area, and believe me there are some other areas that need the work.
> 
> BJ I know some are just a little out of focus, but what can I say, when I went through these they did not seem that out of focus. I guess I'll try the other camera and use manual focus. Aside from that what can I say???!!!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Yea Jerry.. It could be that your camera's auto-focus is on the fritz or..

you may have switched it to manual focus one time and forgot to switch it back???

Don't ask me how I know about this... <g>


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

OK I think I have the focus thing out of the way except for a couple pics that I kinda need for keeping track of progress. The first few are out of focus, however they do show what needs to be done and the progress to that end.

Well so it will begin 
Pic 1-3. That is where I start
Pic 4. When completed this is where the two dust collectors and the cyclonic unit will be located. Yes I know that the Dust Deputy does not belong on top of the new pleated filter!!
Pic 5. This is where the shelving for wood will be built.
Pic 6. The last out of focus shot for your viewing pleasure.
Pics 7-10 At last we can see what we are looking at.

I will begin with the racks for wood hopefully this next week and will explain the build as I go. (mainly because I don't know myself at this point.)
BTW the focus problem is with the other camera. Not sure what the problem is.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Jerry,

I sure wish I had your space, but not your agenda, looks like you got your work cut out for you. From the looks of things over there, I think it is safe to say that you have become a wood collector of sorts :yes4:

It wears me out just looking at what all you have planned, it will be nice when it all comes together though.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

What with the bread box completed, and the next stools not needing too be done till end of January, I continue with where I left off a few weeks ago with wood storage and DC in the down garage. 

It is 5:09 AM and I have been working for the past 3 hours, strange, not for me, I like these early hours, fewer distractions it is when I can get the most done. 

My last post 12/04 is where I will pick up. Yesterday I fabricated four vertical risers to hold the shelves brackets, in this case 2x4's 14"to 18" set every foot giving 8.5"to stack the wood. These shelf brackets are adjustable every foot. The construction is 2x4 sections spaced ever foot and held in place by the continues 1x4, (first two photos ) all this is glued and screwed to a 2x6 running floor to above ceiling ( wall construction here is concrete). At the top they are held by a bracket from the top to a truss (last photo), at the bottom I have attached a 2x10x12 and will shoot it to the floor using my "Ramset" I picked up off Craig's list for 40.00 (used on one job, and sells at HD for 200.00). ( will be posting that later today), I don't do that till Honey is up if you know what I mean.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> I can see that you are going to keep yourself busy over the winter.
> 
> From where you are in the US, which season is best for working in the shop?



Thanks Jerry,

Now I see what prompted your PM..

My memory is not what it used to be.....:sarcastic:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

It was 5:38 that I last posted and took up the project with fervor. I finished fabricating the top supports, cut the shelf supports to size, 24", 18" and 12" (finished size). Next using the 24" and starting from the top began loading it up. I had not really planned what would go where, a small point I will regret later I am sure but for now, the pictures can tell the story, besides I'm too tired to tell it.

BTW the last picture was taken at 11:20 this morning six hours later.

Well I will have to tell part of the story, Pic 2 all the shelves have a 5d slant to them. The cabinet in pic 6 will be moved to the up garage making room to move all the sheet rock and plywood to the end standing on end making even more room to get in and out, for now don't dress up until the jeep is backed out!! Actually I'm not sure I will get back in!!:haha::haha:, that is no laughing matter!!

Well that has been my morning, how was yours??


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Man Jerry, if I started a DIY inside project that early in the morning my wife would run me off with a broom.

The end result looks better than a well stocked lumber isle at Home Depot. Nice job!


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

*good job*

enough room to park the jeep


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow, Jerry... I'm looking forward to what you're going to accomplish this afternoon... You make my Advil bottle scream in pain just looking at your accomplishment! <g>


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Geez Jerry, if a person blinks around you the earth moves! Incredible make over!


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Well by golly you got 'er in there!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Got going early but this old bod was just to tired so we rested awhile. The plan for today is re-locate the sink base cabinet next to air compressor set up a vertical stand for plywood, sheet rock and the like. This will give me about 12+"on the right plus I would have access to the DC's and such. First back Jeep out, done. Next area at head wall and remove cabinet build a deck to stand materials on.

Started snowing about two hours ago, can you believe it, a white Christmas in northern Georgia.

Done for today jeep is in, got the vertical storage rack finished and in use. Shop is cleaner than yesterday and it still snows how cool is that. Got my metal storage rack just need to figure out where i will use it.

Pic 1 where I started off today, the rest are taken in sequence till pic 11 where I ended tonight, Pic 12, where will I use these in the shop? I am sure I will make a place.

So how was your Christmas?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

They say, some days are better than others. I'm thinking you've had a really fine day of it ..

looking good Jerry...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW Jerry... looks like another good day of progress. I would give a lot to be able as much done in a day as you do.

Nice work and I like following your progress thru your pictures. Keep it going so we can keep getting (stealing) ideas from you


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I was wondering what to take on tomorrow and it looks like it will be the DC system. I know I will not get all done, seems $$$$ will need to be found, but I can get the Cyclone into the system plus get wheels on the Jet 650. I am thinking it will be assigned to the DeWALT chop saw and a sanding station yet to be built.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Dust control next, for as long as money holds out, Pic 1 is the area where the DC will be located. (The area on the opposite side of the wall is, my shop). The plan is (we all know how that goes) to keep wood and DC in this garage area. My DC system consists of a HF 2hp, 1500cfm unit and a recently acquired Jet 650. I am upgrading the HF unit with the pleated filter and the cyclone separator Pic 2. When I ordered the barrel I thought I had ordered one with an open top, guess not. I decided to use the "donut" I had fabricated for (can't remember now)?? Pics 3-8 cut the top out of the barrel using a jig saw. Next went to router table to cut rabbit on donut, I used the "sneak up on it method" to get the proper fit. BTW the fit is perfect. Pic 9, decided to make a mobile base for it to set on. 

The next challenge will be coming up with a way to empty the drum and putting a side window on the drum to monitor how full it is. This system will service the north side of the shop, while the Jet will service the south side. I will upgrade the jet in time. The reason I bought it was the 50.00 price tag on a little used unit (I have a hard time passing up a deal like that).

Pic 10-13 three stools I am making, one is already sold, to keep myself busy, out of trouble and to help justify the basement full of tools. Pic 10, we still use hand tools, but only to a point.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Good Gosh Jerry, slow it down would ya.... I get worn out just reading your adventures and looking at your pictures.

About that visit... are you sure your not just trying to lure me over there to put me to work? :jester:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bob N said:


> Good Gosh Jerry, slow it down would ya.... I get worn out just reading your adventures and looking at your pictures.
> 
> About that visit... are you sure your not just trying to lure me over there to put me to work? :jester:


Bob would I do such a thing?? Actually I thought you would enjoy seeing how messy it has become, and then you put me on that sale at HD just to clutter it up some more. I have a couple tools in there that I picked up this past summer that I haven't even tried yet. 

Where did I leave off?? OK, it was about the DC system. Well I got a mobile platform made for the "Dust Deputy" (not my name, their's). This will aid in removing it to empty it. This does create a new challenge, but not for now, I'm sure some already know what that is any solutions would be welcome.

Yesterday a friend came over with his two teenage sons. One had wanted to use my band saw to cut an outline he was putting on his guitar neck. I wish I had taken pictures, and forgive me for not, but to his surprise, I wasn't going to do that, he was!!! Well he did well after a few practice runs with the band saw and sander. His brother took on the old delta scroll saw while dad and I kept careful vigil. So no pictures I was just to preoccupied to do so, they will be back in a couple weeks so I will get some then. I have some pics that I took this am, but gotta run Honey and I have a chore to do at the church so will post when I get back.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Sounds like another busy day Jerry. You know I would never mind giving you a hand if I thought you needed it 

I hope that Worksharp comes thru for you, but I am seeing some posts on other forums where HD is now canceling the back orders. What a bummer, this is the 2nd time I have tried to get you in on a deal for one.

Looking forward to your pictures of progress this evening.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Didn't know you were a Jeep guy. We may have even wheeled one time back in the day. 

Looking good.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bob N said:


> Sounds like another busy day Jerry. You know I would never mind giving you a hand if I thought you needed it
> 
> I hope that Worksharp comes thru for you, but I am seeing some posts on other forums where HD is now canceling the back orders. What a bummer, this is the 2nd time I have tried to get you in on a deal for one.
> 
> Looking forward to your pictures of progress this evening.


Keep trying maybe one will stick!!:sold::sold:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Went to the church to strip and re-wax the floor in the main serving area. The kitchen in our church is really a commercial kitchen capable of serving over 500 persons, and Honey and I help out. We got home mid afternoon so I decided to set up the DC in the garage. Earlier this morning I set up the Dust Deputy and got wheels on the Jet 650 in preparation of getting that area ready for this afternoons work. 

Pic 1 is showing the gasket to make sure the barrel is air tight. 
Pic 2 I put this ugly (ugly is a good word here) base on it to keep barrel on it when moved.
Pic 3 I recessed the bolts that hold the cyclone to barrel lid.
Pic 4 The original owner rewired this so could have the on/off switch at a different location resulting in having no ground for the motor
Pic 5 When they did this they did not hook up the ground wire, not good, so I returned it back the way it was supposed to be.
Pic 6,7&8 the processe of getting to where I wanted to be with all three as far as the best arrangement..

That is about all I can figure for today

Well that was yesterday and this is today!!

Came to the computer and behold The mouse was on the "submit" button but never pushed. That was the second time last evening I did that----UG.:angry::angry::blink::shout:

So I will try ONE MORE time to get this right, here goes with the pics.

Pic 7 I finally decided to hang the 6" line that goes from the cyclone to the fan from the ceiling. I will find a better way to support it, but for now it does very nicely.
Pic 9 the new filter sets down in the unit, I think I will make a donut for it to set on just for looks.
Pic 10 Don't know why I set the bolt holes like this, just thought it would look better.

I used duct tape to hold and seal the whole thing together (didn't have clamps large enough). When it is all checked out I will use silicone caulk, clamps and the tape to be sure it is sealed.
Pic 4, this is why if someone isn't sure if what they are doing or want to do isn't safe or complies with code, ask on the forum and get the help you need.

Well here it goes!!!!.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks like progress, Jerry.

What do you get if you put a teenager in a Star Trek replicator? 

A sigh-clone.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Next problem, the number's one and two dust makers in my shop are my miter saw and the TS. I would like some advice on applying dust control on a compound slider. I have the Jet 650 reserved just for the DeWALT and will handle the task if I can just figure out how to apply the Jet to the DeWALT. for now I think I will just use the collector? in Pic 1, run it through the wall to the Jet on the other side. I am hoping that at 650 CFM it will do better then what I have going now. If anyone would have qa suggestion , I would love to hear it,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to the RWS forum


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Jerry, I would think a hood of some sort would work for the Mitersaw,Say something that you could attach to that wall and still be able to move the stand and saw out of when needed. Kinda like a kithcen style vented hood with the DC attached thru the wall that the saw and stand could slide into. Maybe when I come over next week we can swap ideas,nut sokmeyhing along these lines, http://www.woodworkingmatters.com/images/My_Shop/Miter_Saw_Station_Mk_II_01.jpg


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I never did conclude the portion on shelving in the Garage, Moved the sink base cabinet to the main garage and installed the last of the shelving downstairs, see attachments. If I ever get the shop laid out as I would like, I will build in some small horizontal bins for small scrap pieces of wood. Waiting to get another DC Kit from HF to add to duct I have now. One day it will all go to the ceiling, or along the wall, not sure yet. Seems the snow and ice have held up all FedEx deliveries for now.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Bath next at last.*

Got started again a couple of weeks ago over Christmas Holidays, took short break and now back at it. Began by getting a quote for the shower stall, and getting it laid out. We have decided to go with a 42” shower stall instead of a shower /bath tub.

The attached will give a pictorial over view of the project in the very early stages.

Pic 1 the shower will be in this corner. the door will be on the left side and may have to be custom made.
Pic 2 This is the area where the sink will go, it too will be set at a 45d to complment the shower.
Pic 3 door will have to be moved.
Pic 4 Ready to start this AM.
Pic 5 roughing the sink , I will build a corner sink. it should be interesting.

Well that is the best I can do at 3:22AM


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That looks really promising, Jerry...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

We started about 8:30 and finished about 4PM the following pictures are of the same general areas as in the last post. 

Pic 1 There will be built in storage here.
Pic 2 Corner sink with mirror will go here
Pic 3 Corner shower. 
Pic 4 is the door opening, if it looks big, it is, 36". (Why because that is what Honey wanted and that is what she will get.)

We still need to frame the shower . Once the framing is done I will begin the plumbing and electrical. So till next time that is where we are headed.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Looking good Jerry! Hurry up and get 'er done, I'm tired of having to go outside behind the tree when I come to visit. :sarcastic:

Speaking of visit, I am hoping toward the end of this coming week if all goes well. I'll give you a call in a few days and we can firm something up.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds good to me Bob, I'll let Tommy know also.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Today has been a good day working on the down bath, we finished the framing except where the lavatory will go---I still have that to figure out. The pictures tell it all. 1-3 the shower, picture 4 future built in storage, picture 5 the lavatory and 6 & 7 my shop after a bomb went off!!!!!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

"after a bomb went off"

Jerry, my shed would not be that tidy if I spent a week cleaning up.

At least you don't have to work outdoors during winter....

Great work so far, as always.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Jerry,

I really enjoyed the visit today. It has been a long while since we last got together. Meeting Bill was also a real pleasure, he is a very talented individual and you are lucky to have him helping you on that bathroom project. 

Only another 30-45 days and maybe we will be rid of the worst of the winter weather and I'll be able to get out in the shop more. I would love to see you do some of that wood lamination while I watch, it makes for some interesting stock for all kinds of projects.

Thanks for having me over!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

" . . . 6 & 7 my shop after a bomb went off!"

Must have been a cleaning bomb, Jerry. The shop looks pretty neat compared to mine.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bob N said:


> Hi Jerry,
> 
> I really enjoyed the visit today. It has been a long while since we last got together. Meeting Bill was also a real pleasure, he is a very talented individual and you are lucky to have him helping you on that bathroom project.
> 
> ...


E

It was good to see you again my friend, next time Bill and I will come over to your shop and see what we can get away with there!!! We are about two week away from sheetrock and on to paint, can't get done soon enough for me.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

We continue by getting the plumbing done, (pic 1&2) water and drains about 80% done. I will be getting a utility sink in the shop (pic 3) that Honey and I will both use. In this area I will be running 220v lines to several tools that can be changed over. This addition means rearranging the shop, now what to do with all the "stuff" I have to find a place for. (pic 5) now where to go with the scroll saw? Well that is where we stand now.

After the past year, nearly two, it is nice to be it getting done.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Well laid out copper pipe is the plumber's equivalent to a well-cut dovetail. Love the smell of soldering flux in the morning. 

Good progress, Jerry. 

Having a utility sink will be nice. I'm not married, so I can still use the kitchen sink without being scowled at. :angry:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The push yesterday was some 22 hours long with a few short breaks. The reason for the push is I am on a roll and will keep after it plus I want to get back to woodworking and the bath stands in the way, self imposed restriction, only way to "getter-done" if you know what I mean???

Pic 1 is a major plumbing wall, I hate plumbing!!! We are allowing for future stacked washer dryer in the corner right.
Pic 2 Whenever I get back to woodworking built in shelves in this corner
Pic 3 I like that, utility sink right here in my shop!!
Pic 4 Dryer vent stuff
Pic 5&6 Bath fan and light, exists outside, dryer vent will vent to the left of bath vent

That is how it seems to be 02/02/2011!!!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have tried to up date this three times now and each time something has gone south on me so I just gave up, well not this time!! By this evening sheet rock will be hung, will begin tape top and float this weekend. Shower pan is in and rest will be installed Monday. once all this is done we can put in the floor, set the toilet and then I get to build the cabinets and do the fun stuff. I am leaning toward natural finish cheery for the wood . All the pictures are of locations that will require wood working.

Pic 1-3 corner cabinet above sink.
Pic 4 shower well I guess not there
Pic 5 for stacked washer/dry for now I plan to enclose services.
Pic 6 built in linen and storage cabinet
Pis 7 cheery shelf for stuff.

Well this is where I have lost everything in the past so I will submit now.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

We are moving on, shower is operational, walls ready for paint, utility sink in shop installed and functional, floor to go in this Wendsday. Maybe then I can get my shop cleaned I am sick of sheet rock dust!!

Well no pics this time, but that is where we are.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Found a couple pics, first one is shower in green board, shower is now complete and functional, pic two all sheet rocked and taped I will paint it today, pic three the shower and vanity top and sink along with cheery sample for vanity and cabinet and last but foremost I have a functional utility sink in the shop and like it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Finally we start woodworking!!!*

Woodworking begins with the built in medicine cabinet. The cabinet will be tucked in the wall above the vanity. Pic 1. Pic 2 & 3 is the face frame for the medicine cabinet, Pic 4 is the back of that frame, I am using natural cherry to help keep the room warm and light. I am hoping to have the medicine and vanity done in about a month or sooner.

I am sorry that I am not able to post more on the process of getting things explained, but things here in this house are just strapped for time. I am taking a course of study that requires much of my time, so I can sacrifice shop time or forum time while keeping up with both.

All that aside it is great to be mostly done with the carpentry and back with woodworking.


----------

